# Sweet harvest



## littlefrog (Jul 8, 2022)

So... I have about 200 pounds of honey and I haven't even really gotten to two of my five hives yet. Bees have been very busy this year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 8, 2022)

what type of honey? clover? wildflower?


----------



## Guldal (Jul 8, 2022)

Sweet, indeed!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 8, 2022)

That's awesome! I'm guessing you are selling at least some locally. Pics of your hives would be cool to see.

Bee keeping is getting more popular in residential areas here in Japan as well, even near big cities. If I had a little slice of land out in a more rural place, I'd be tempted to give it a go too.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 8, 2022)

Nat


SEMO-Cypr said:


> You have a wonderful collection! I hope to have a fraction of what you have someday! How much light do these beauties get throughout the day?





KyushuCalanthe said:


> That's awesome! I'm guessing you are selling at least some locally. Pics of your hives would be cool to see.
> 
> Bee keeping is getting more popular in residential areas here in Japan as well, even near big cities. If I had a little slice of land out in a more rural place, I'd be tempted to give it a go too.


Native Japanese bees or European bees? Fascinating the native bees need special hives. 









HONEY - Trails to Oishii Tokyo | NHK WORLD-JAPAN On Demand


Honey -- the world's oldest sweetener. Japan being home to both the Western honey bee and the native honey bee makes for numerous honey varieties. Concerned about the decline in global bee populations, urbanites take on rooftop beekeeping in Japan's capital. Also visit beekeeping sites...




www3.nhk.or.jp


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 8, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> what type of honey? clover? wildflower?


Wildflower, apple, various flowering trees. Hard to tell where they get nectar from.


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2022)

Excellent Rob! The best honey is the source the bees find for themselves. I plant
annuals attractive to bees in my garden every summer. The local population of
bees...some wild and some Italian...love sunflowers and asters.


----------

